# St. Aubin Junction Open House



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Plan to attend the St. Aubin Junction Open House Oct 4th and 5th.
[/b]

[url]http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/livesteam53/OpenHouseFlyer2008.pdf[/b][/url]


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm... might be worth the 5 hour drive, now if I could just convince the misses.


----------



## John Huebner (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Since I'll be in LostWages that weekend anyway..... ;-)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Kindof a long drive for me.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a blast, Mark.... Hope all goes well..... 

We'll still be on the road coming back from Marty's and won't be able to make it....


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Right now, I am planning on flying down to Vegas for the day to mingle with our good friends at St. Aubin Junction and our Las Vegas area members. Please stop by and introduce yourself to me!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd love to come, but sadly I gotta earn a living and have plans for Sunday evening already..


----------

